# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  Introducing my Tinc metamorphs

## JBear

I wanted to both introduce myself and the Tincs I am raising. My name is J. Bear, and I have been keeping amphibians for a LONG time! I just got the opportunity to take on D. tinctorius(through my mothers captive breeding efforts), and have very quickly fallen in love with these beautiful frogs! I wanted to share a few pics of the babies that have recently metamorphed. I hope you all enjoy them, and I was hoping to get an opinion of where these tincs may have originated. The parents of the babies were sold to my mom and dad as CB Surinam Cobalts. The thing I am very curious about is why the babies all have yellow bands/bracelets on the ankles of both front and hind limbs? The parents did not show this trait/characteristic. Is this something that is unique to young tincs, and may fade away? Thanks, in advance, for all the help!

JBear

----------


## 1beataway

Welcome!

----------


## JBear

> Welcome!


All my thanks! 

JBear

----------


## Jace

*Sorry, I don't know anything about this species of frogs, but I can admire their beauty!  Welcome to the Forum and thanks for sharing your pictures.  Best of luck with the little ones. *

----------


## JBear

> *Sorry, I don't know anything about this species of frogs, but I can admire their beauty! Welcome to the Forum and thanks for sharing your pictures. Best of luck with the little ones.*


I have a library of pics of my critters! Believe me Jace, it was my pleasure to share! Thank you for the warm welcome!

JBear

----------


## JimO

Those sure look like Surinam Cobalts and they are nice.  I don't know whether the yellow bracelets will fade, but if not, it looks pretty cool.  I've never owned Cobalts but have Azureus and Powder Blues, so I can't say whether that is a common marking on Cobalt froglets.

Welcome to the site and thanks for posting the photos.

----------


## John Clare

Welcome to the forum.  Those are beautiful frogs.  Thank you for sharing your photos with us.

----------


## JBear

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! I will be posting pics regularly!  :Wink: 

JBear

----------


## JBear

Here are a few more pics... Thanks for taking the time to look!

P.S. I am still learning how to focus through the steamed glass! I am new to (good) photography, lol!

JBear

----------


## Jace

*Great photos.  The colouring on your frogs is just amazing.  Do you plan on doing your own breeding?  I honestly think you have a great handle on photography-thanks for sharing and I hope you continue to update us with these gorgeous frogs!! *

----------


## JBear

> *Great photos. The colouring on your frogs is just amazing. Do you plan on doing your own breeding? I honestly think you have a great handle on photography-thanks for sharing and I hope you continue to update us with these gorgeous frogs!!*


Jace-

I truly appreciate your feedback, and kind words! I absolutely plan to breed them! The oldest is only about a month old. I have some time to wait before I can start watching for breeding behaviour. If all goes well, I will have a group of 4, but the last to morph will be about 2-3 months younger than the first. Does this pose any problems?

I will be posting the pics in the(appropriate place) "Gallery" section from now on as well.... Sorry John... 

Thanks again!

JBear

----------


## Ebony

Hello and welcome to the forum JBear  :Frog Smile: . Lovely looking frogs and I agree with Jace, great photo's. Thank you for sharing.

----------


## JimO

Those are beautiful frogs.  Hopefully you'll end up with two pairs.  When they're 3 to 6 months old, they can be sexed by the size/shape of their toe pads and their relative size.  Although tinc froglets normally do well in groups, adult females are very territorial and will fight and eat one another's eggs.  It is best to keep them in pairs.  Some folks have luck with a trio of two males and one female, and this is most successful with a group, like yours, that grows up together.

Keep an eye out for one or more of the froglets not gaining as much weight or growing as fast as the others.  They will develop a pecking order and subtle intimidation can keep the submissive frogs under stress and less likely to eat.  If you notice any aggression or lack of growth, it'd be best to separate them.

One last thing.  You can never overfeed tinc froglets, so make sure to offer them as much as they can eat every day.  And I'm sure you know this, but calcium and vitamin supplements are critical for froglet growth.  Fruit flies and other food can be dusted daily with calcium and a couple of times a week with vitamin supplements.  And, most folks alternate between supplement brands, particularly calcium.

I'm sure you'll be showing us pictures of egss and tads early next year.  Good luck.


> Jace-
> 
> I truly appreciate your feedback, and kind words! I absolutely plan to breed them! The oldest is only about a month old. I have some time to wait before I can start watching for breeding behaviour. If all goes well, I will have a group of 4, but the last to morph will be about 2-3 months younger than the first. Does this pose any problems?
> 
> I will be posting the pics in the(appropriate place) "Gallery" section from now on as well.... Sorry John... 
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> JBear

----------


## Kurt

Welcome aboard.

----------


## JBear

I have moved to the gallery for darts to upload new pics! The new thread can be found here:

http://www.frogforum.net/gallery-dar...m-cobalts.html

As I said before, I really appreciate the warm welcome in my intro thread! I really have enjoyed my time here!

JBear

----------

